# Wireless non raggiunge l'esterno

## dky

Ciao ragazzi,

l'altro ieri ho installato gentoo sul portatile e configurato tranquillamente la scheda wireless.

Via cavo la rete funziona perfettamente...via wireless no, riesco a pingare il router tutti gli altri pc in rete ma i dns non riesco a pingarli e ovviamente non riesco a raggiungere nulla all'esterno ma sinceramente non riesco a capire il motivo visto che con il cavo ethernet funziona tutto.

Come driver utilizzo gli ath5k compilati dal kernel direttamente e la scheda wireless è un'atheros chipset.

Mi sto dimenticando di configurare qualcosa?

A presto

----------

## koma

hai impostato il gateway?

----------

## dky

Si, lo prende in automatico da dhcp

Ho appena notato che da terminale riesco a pingare google, però con firefox non riesco a raggiungerlo.

----------

## cloc3

 *dky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho appena notato che da terminale riesco a pingare google, però con firefox non riesco a raggiungerlo.

 

cosa se succede se dai un ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492?

(usando eventualmente il nome corretto della tua interfaccia, al posto di wlan0)

----------

## dky

Non cambia nulla sempre lo stesso problema...

----------

## cloc3

 *dky wrote:*   

> Non cambia nulla sempre lo stesso problema...

 

e usando valori più bassi (con segnale scarso, mi è capitato di dover scendere fino a 100)?

----------

## dky

Ma non credo che sia problema di MTU, perchè da terminale google.it riesco a pingarlo però il dns 193.70.152.15 no  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Se ti può consolare, non lo pingo nemmeno io   :Laughing: 

Non pingo neanche 212.216.112.112 (quello di alice).

Mentre 8.8.8.8 (google) risponde.

Ma non penso che sia un problema se quel server non risponde ai ping. In fondo, se riesci a pingare google.it, vuol dire che il dns ti risponde, altrimenti come farebbe il tuo pc a conoscere l'ip da pingare?   :Cool: 

----------

## dky

Si ok il ragionamento è giusto, però com'è che io con firefox non riesco a navigare?! nemmeno skype funziona...

----------

## cloc3

 *dky wrote:*   

> Ma non credo che sia problema di MTU, perchè da terminale google.it riesco a pingarlo

 

purtroppo, invece, il sintomo mi fa pensare o a un settaggio errato dell'MTU (in questo caso, funzionerebbe 1492), o a un problema di cattiva connessione (e l'uso di mtu ridicoli, a volte, è un workaround).

altre idee, purtroppo, non mi vengono.

almeno, il segnale rilevato da iwconfig è buono?

----------

## dky

Si è buono, è al 70% anche se il computer è attaccato al router. Comunque di default il valore della MTU è di 1500...

----------

## dky

Ragazzi, con la MTU a 1000 funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *dky wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, con la MTU a 1000 funziona 

 meglio che niente.

ma purtroppo, non è un gran bene che sia così.

----------

## dky

Eh lo so, la connessione va molto lenta...

----------

## X-Act!

Per scoprire l'mtu che puoi usare usa ping con l'opzione -s: parti da 1000 e sali finché hai un rateo accettabile...

----------

